# Introduction to the Enneagram



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Birthday Cake said:


> Sorry for the silly question but where can I know my types?
> 
> I mean a direct link to the test D:


You can find your type by reading lots and doing lots of introspection as to why you act as you do. Tests are not necessarily accurate as they usually rely on asking about your behaviour rather than motivation behind it. 

Whether you climbed the tree because you were scared of an invisible dog or because you thought it would be fun you still climbed the tree...


----------



## MorbidNerd (Jul 6, 2011)

leafling said:


> Great post, I'm glad you posted the 459 as a common mistype. I was once mistyped as a 459 myself. I see it a lot on the forum and I think the enneagram tritype test tends to give that as a result _a lot _(especially for introverts, like you mentioned). So, some people _might_ have this tritype, but you should be wary if you get it as a result. Research is essential! ^_^


Any advice for someone who believes that they are 594? I know that I am definitely a 5 with a 4 wing, and my gut type is definitely a 9. The heart centre was the only part I had difficulty determining - I may be a 3 rather than a 4. What I have read on 4w3 vs 3w4 for the heart centre seem equally applicable to myself, but the tritype descriptions I have read for 594 fit much better than those of 593.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

MorbidNerd said:


> Any advice for someone who believes that they are 594? I know that I am definitely a 5 with a 4 wing, and my gut type is definitely a 9. The heart centre was the only part I had difficulty determining - I may be a 3 rather than a 4. What I have read on 4w3 vs 3w4 for the heart centre seem equally applicable to myself, but the tritype descriptions I have read for 594 fit much better than those of 593.


Oh man, I'm really not sure. Other than don't focus too much on the tritype descriptions, they can be incredibly simplistic, generic and misleading. I think it's best to focus on each fix individually. 

Have you looked into enneagram triads? Integration/disintegration lines? Do you know your instinctual variants? 

It's not easy to find your type, and honestly I doubt mine every once in a while. 

My suggestion is to just keep researching, look for the core differences between each type. Don't focus too much on behavioral descriptions, but look at what makes that type that type. If that makes any sense?

Like I mentioned above, research is essential. Have you filled out a questionnaire? Input from other members can help you out, too.


----------



## MorbidNerd (Jul 6, 2011)

What I have read of the triads also leaves me split down the middle between 4 and 3 for the heart fix. The integration/disintegration lines make me think 3 is more likely than 4 however. My instinctual variants are SP/SX

Could you recommend a good questionnaire? Unfortunately the ones I have found are too vague and focus too much on relating the 4 to artistic expression (and actually being an artist gives my results a bias in that direction).


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

MorbidNerd said:


> What I have read of the triads also leaves me split down the middle between 4 and 3. The integration/disintegration lines make me think 3 is more likely than 4 however. My instinctual variants are SP/SX
> 
> Could you recommend a good questionnaire? Unfortunately the ones I have found are too vague and focus to much on relating the 4 to artistic expression (and actually being an artist gives my results a bias in that direction).


What's my Enneagram type?

check stickies. there are two questionnaires there.


----------



## MorbidNerd (Jul 6, 2011)

Are those questionaires used for tritypes in addition to the main type? I already know for certain that I am a type 5, it is the heart fix that I am having trouble working out.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

MorbidNerd said:


> Are those questionaires used for tritypes in addition to the main type? I already know for certain that I am a type 5, it is the heart fix that I am having trouble working out.


Technically. They're well-rounded enough that, assuming you give in-depth answers, people can suggest a tritype. The shorter your answers, the harder it gets.

I love @_leafling_'s advice here:


> My suggestion is to just keep researching, look for the core differences between each type. Don't focus too much on behavioral descriptions, but look at what makes that type that type. If that makes any sense?


A lot of people assume that an introvert _must_ be a withdrawn type because they're quiet, but I'm a very understated 6w7. 6w7 is "supposed to be" super extroverted, if you listen to the descriptions. I had to work through the idea that it's entirely possible to adapt a type's coping mechanisms, that they won't always be stereotypical. My 6w7 coping mechanisms are very much internal: they happen more in my mind than I outwardly present.

And keep in mind that your core type is going to affect your fixes a lot. I often come off as 9-fixed (and mistyped as 9-fixed for a long time) because my core type is phobic 6 and they can have a lot of similarities in regards to conflict. But even though I avoid anger and yelling, I have a very deep idealistic streak and dissatisfaction with the world that belies a 1-fix. (A person's type/fix is also individual -- this is just my personal manifestation of 1.)

Anyway, this is more general advice than advice specific to you, but they're important concepts about the Enneagram.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

MorbidNerd said:


> Are those questionaires used for tritypes in addition to the main type? I already know for certain that I am a type 5, it is the heart fix that I am having trouble working out.


Yeah, just state you're looking for your tritype, your heart fix in particular. Though don't be surprised if someone suggests a different core. It also doesn't hurt to make sure!


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

How do you find your wings lol I know my base (2) but idk what wings I should have


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Wayside (Nov 29, 2012)

I've been digging into the enneagram more recently and found this podcast: http://pacesmith.com/podcasts-wcm/

I wanted to share it, so I hope this is a good place to do that.


----------



## Gurthang (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you, this was very interesting. Apparently I'm a type 5.


----------



## PathSeeker (Aug 3, 2020)

Are there any scientifically rigorous findings that support any part of the Enneagram? (Probably not, as with most theories. This isn't to say it isn't useful, I'm just curious as to its origins and how it was built.)


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

PathSeeker said:


> Are there any scientifically rigorous findings that support any part of the Enneagram? (Probably not, as with most theories. This isn't to say it isn't useful, I'm just curious as to its origins and how it was built.)


I intentionally didn't add history, partly because it's not as important to me as how it's used. I'd rather argue the purity than the history, I guess. And history is easy to Google, if nothing else.
Likewise, I don't feel the need to categorize the Enneagram as "concrete" or "true," because an idea can be "useful" even if it's not "true"  Just like you said.

@Brains had some info on how BIG 5 and Enneagram correlated, but I couldn't tell you what they were (I forget). I think he posted the whole thing... somewhere... And he spoke about it in the Mistype Thread like, a year or two ago.


----------

